# تقــريـــر حريق خزان سعة 465.000 برميل نفط خام



## seed255 (15 فبراير 2010)

فى صباح يوم 19 أغسطس 2008 بعد البدء فى اجراءات صيانة صمام فى الخزان رقم 7 بحظيرة خزانات شركة الهروج للنفط وقع ما وقع كارثة بيئية ومالية كبير جدا وحتى لا يتكرر ما حدث:59: وللتاكد من سلامة الاجراءات الصحيحة قبل البدء فى انجاز مهام خطر جدا وحتى يستفيد الجميع من اخطاء الاخرين نضع بين ايديكم ايها الزملاء الافاضل تقرير عن حريق فى الخزان رقم 7 والتى وصل الى 8 ايام من العمل الشاق جدا ولاى استفسار حول الموضوع يرجي مراسلتي على الخاص ...يرجي التفاعل الايجابي مع الموضوع ولكم خالص الود والتحية ......

اولا صورة الموقع من جوجل:






ثانيا التقرير عن الحادث باليوم:
http://www.4shared.com/file/222737967/2f34e5b9/___.html
(( الهدف هو الاستفاد للجميع للتدرك تركرار الخطاء والكارثة واتمن السلامة للجميع ))


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 فبراير 2010)

حماكم الله
وحما منشآتنا الوطنية من الخطر


----------



## sayed00 (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى سعد

من لم يتعلم من الحادث فمتى يتعلم؟؟

درس غالى الثمن لابد من التعلم منة


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------

